# Change out to 211 Receiver



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2007)

Can the 211 receiver simply be changed out from another receiver? If not, what do I need to do?

I don't have a 211, I want to see what's involved first. 

When I signed up to dishnetwork I was promised that it was all digital, well, it's all digital up to the receiver, then turns into analog to the TV. My equipment shows what the incoming signal is (no to mention my eyes). After being passed around to many customer service reps, being hung up on, with no results. I still want the digital programming that I was promised when I sign the contract.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You must have Satellite vision to 110, 119 and either 61.5 or 129 for all the HD programming.

If you already have those three satellites, you should be able to plug it up and go to the dish website and enable it there.


----------

